# Building Kontakt patches from .nkc .nkx files?



## reddognoyz (Oct 25, 2012)

I recently bought the FX TRON SE sfx library which are all kontakt patches. I found it pretty useless as all the patches are single samples across the keyboard, with no programming at all. I do see the the samples are all organized in large .nkc and .nkx files and am wondering if I can build presets from these locked files w/o having to open each instrument and cut and paste the samples into a master patch with all the ambient or animal, etc. fxs spread out in single presets.


----------



## mk282 (Oct 25, 2012)

You can't do it otherwise than you mentioned there (copy-paste zones is the only way).


----------

